# Regulator Rides on Paris.



## User (4 Sep 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2016)

Have a lovely trip @User. Keep us updated with plenty of photos of Vera and the sights.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

Bon voyage!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

User said:


> I've changed my mind.


Women


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2016)

Young?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Young?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Now joined by a group of postgrads from Bath, who are also doing the Avenue Verte - but the short version.


Behave Region and don't lead them astray


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Sep 2016)

Hope the weather is kind..have a safe fun trip..


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2016)

Tomorrow is another day and the weather forecast is better for the rest of the week.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Sep 2016)

Yeahbut, why were you unhappy about the twin room?


----------



## The Jogger (5 Sep 2016)

The food made up for the sh1t weather. What is your average mileage going to be?


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

User said:


> I started with rabbit terrine. Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 142787
> 
> ...





User said:


> View attachment 142790
> 
> 
> And the main course arrives.





User said:


> And now the cheese course, including a Neufchatel, the local fromage.





User said:


> View attachment 142803


You never said you were slumming it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Sep 2016)

Food looks excellent..
Today should be better on the weather front..


----------



## snorri (6 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Waiting to board...
> 
> View attachment 142543


Looks lovely.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Sep 2016)

User said:


> The promised sunny weather also hasnt materialised yet - but at least it isn't raining.
> 
> Once through Gournsy en Bray, I'll need to make a decision - longer route or shorter route. If it's still overcast then shorter route may win...


Looks like it will be a sunny day here in Somerset and @User14044 says there are blue skies over the Lakes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Sep 2016)

You're going to need a stronger bike Man!!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> You never said you were slumming it.


Have you been conspiring with @Markymark ?


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Wait until you see where I'm staying tonight...



I like the look of that a lot.

good stuff so far. that black pudding concoction looked lovely.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2016)

how are you getting out of Gisors, Reg? 

Oh - there's a very decent bike shop in the middle of town if you need supplies - Espace Velo in the Rue de Vienne.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2016)

User said:


> *Wednesday 7 September
> *
> I have something of a rumbly tummy (not in a good way) so the executive decision has been made to avail myself of the train, to get past the hilly bits planned for this morning



Did the taxi not stop when hailed?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Sep 2016)

Id blame that cheese...


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2016)

meta lon said:


> Id blame that cheese...


Or possibly the dessert. Maybe the first day 1 mains or the starter. Could have been the wine too or yesterdays dodgy Pate. It's a risky business credit card touring.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Sep 2016)

User said:


> *Wednesday 7 September
> *
> I have something of a rumbly tummy (not in a good way) so the executive decision has been made to avail myself of the train, to get past the hilly bits planned for this morning (and to give the meds time to kick in).
> 
> I shall rearrange the day but it looks like I may get to Paris this evening.





User said:


> First I shall be relaxing in my *jacuzzi*:
> View attachment 142943
> 
> 
> with a beer. Just the thing to sort out any aches and pains.



FTFY


----------



## Poacher (7 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Wait until you see where I'm staying tonight...


What kind of establishment is this? Just looked at their "escapades" page out of idle curiosity - packages including
Contents of selection: Massage oil and lubricant two-in-one, four romantic candles, a silky eye blindfold, a pen, a vibrating ring.
I know I've led a sheltered existence, but what on earth is the pen for? 

Edit: Just looked at the original French version, and it's a _plume_, i.e. a feather.
This starts to make more sense now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2016)

Poacher said:


> What kind of establishment is this? Just looked at their "escapades" page out of idle curiosity - packages including
> Contents of selection: Massage oil and lubricant two-in-one, four romantic candles, a silky eye blindfold, a pen, a vibrating ring.
> I've led a sheltered existence, but what on earth is the pen for?


The French version gives ''plume,'' which is more likely to be a feather.

(I appear to have just been pre-TMNed.)


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Sep 2016)

Poacher said:


> What kind of establishment is this? Just looked at their "escapades" page out of idle curiosity - packages including
> Contents of selection: Massage oil and lubricant two-in-one, four romantic candles, a silky eye blindfold, a pen, a vibrating ring.
> I know I've led a sheltered existence, but what on earth is the pen for?
> 
> ...


Just don't go there with your aunt.


----------



## Poacher (7 Sep 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Just don't go there with your aunt.


L'anneau vibrant de ma tante est sur la baïonnette de mon oncle.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2016)

Poacher said:


> L'anneau vibrant de ma tante est sur la baïonnette de mon oncle.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2016)

User said:


> @Mad Doug Biker would like it here. It has a terrace, overlooking a beautiful green communal space with ponds and veggie being grown (although the veggies might scare him) - and in the background are the main rail lines into Gare du Nord, with all the TGV etc parading themselves before you.



I would like to join @Mad Doug Biker on the terrace.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2016)

User said:


> *Cough*
> 
> With all these smokers?
> 
> ...



If the smoke gets too bad, we could stroll down to the TGV yards.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Sep 2016)

Well done Reg ,enjoy the cold one and your evening..


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2016)

A slight word of warning, only slight but the inner city YHA's quite often get turned over. Hide your valuables.

It does look quite good though.


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2016)

Poacher said:


> What kind of establishment is this? Just looked at their "escapades" page out of idle curiosity - packages including
> Contents of selection: Massage oil and lubricant two-in-one, four romantic candles, a silky eye blindfold, a pen, a vibrating ring.
> I know I've led a sheltered existence, but what on earth is the pen for?
> 
> ...


It's called pres du hom. My French might be a bit ropey, but isn't that something like _Near the man_?


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2016)

User said:


> 'Homme' - and I'm pres to one of those anyway.


Encore une blague subtile saccagée.*



*ASJT, for the moderators.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Sep 2016)

I wish I'd worked harder in French


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Sep 2016)

User said:


> @Mad Doug Biker would like it here. It has a terrace, overlooking a beautiful green communal space with ponds and veggie being grown (although the veggies might scare him) - and in the background are the main rail lines into Gare du Nord, with all the TGV etc parading themselves before you.



Vegies wouldn't scare me, don't worry!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Sep 2016)

Some pictures would be nice @User 
Maybe some strava routes too?
I love seeing where others have ridden!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2016)

I was just wondering where you were today.

Eurostar it most certainly. Dunkirk town is miles from the ferry terminal and the ride to it is incredibly underwhelming.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2016)

Plus feet up and a glass of champagne is a better idea than warm Beer on the ferry.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Sep 2016)

User said:


> *Saturday 10 September*
> 
> I've arrived at my hotel: the Urban Hotel and Spa in Lille.
> 
> ...


I've got friends at the start of a three week tour in France. They're camping due to budget constraints, much to the delight of one and the horror of the other. I won't tell them about your adventures...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2016)

The portions are a bit nouvelle cousine if you're ravenous after a ride!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> The portions are a bit nouvelle cousine if you're ravenous after a ride!


there's no harm in keeping trim!


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2016)

User said:


> *Monday 12 September
> *
> I'm now sat Gare Lille Europe, waiting for the Eurostar check in to open. Vera is booked onto the same train as me.


Home for Gin o'clock


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Mr R suggests I'll be home in time to make his tea and walk the dog...


Just have your pinny on and be supping gin as he comes in.

He may change his mind


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just have your pinny on and be supping gin as he comes in.
> 
> He may change his mind


Just his pinny?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2016)

Arh whilst the kid is away the parents will play


----------



## T4tomo (13 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Tonight's dinner is mainly cheesy and fishy....
> 
> View attachment 143596
> 
> ...


What gangs of sinewy men roaming the streets terrorising people with their close harmony singing?


----------

